# ما هو برنامج Finite Element الأكثر إستخداماً ؟؟



## almnsori (14 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أود أن نقوم بوضع قائمة للهذه البرامج الرائعة و القوية في التحليل و التصميم الهندسي 


أولا ماهو البرنامج الأكثر إستخداماً في الشركات و المصانع
ثانية نضع قائمة بالشركات و البرنامج المستخدم فيها
ثالثاً وضع روابط لكتب و مواقع شرح للبرامج و طرق إستخدامها و روابط للبرامج نفسها
و أضع بين أيديكم أسماء بعض البرامج : 

abaqus
cosmos M أستخدمته و درسته في الجامعة
ansys
و غيرها الكثير 

الرجاء التفاعل مع الموضوع ......


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (14 أغسطس 2006)

أخي العزيز almnsori, حياك الله في الملتقى

في اعتقادي أن الأكثر استخداما في وطننا العربي هو Ansys, أما عالمياً فهو Nastran ثم Abaqus .

أما بالنسبة لأسماء شركات و مصانع تستخدم ال finite elemnt في وطننا العربي فأرجو أن تزودنا بمعلومات في هذا الموضوع.

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## productique (14 أغسطس 2006)

*but*

السلام عليكم
نحن في الجامعة نقوم بكتابة البرامج بانفسنا اي نقوم ببرمجة هذه البرامج المستخدمة في الميدان بواسطة لغة fortran . ولكن في الميدان يتم استعمال مجموعة من البرامج من احسنها في رايي sap 2000 و لحد الان لا يوجد في الجزائر من يستخدم مثل هذه البرامج والله اعلم و لكن هناك من يقوم بالبرمجة اي كتابة برنامج بالfortran او غيره حسب طبيعة المشكل.و في رايي هذا يجعل المهندس اكثر براعة و حرية ; و ارجو التعليق...:78:


----------



## almnsori (14 أغسطس 2006)

هناك الكثير من الشركات أصبحت تستخدم هذه البرامج و تستخدم المتطور منها كذلك 

و من هذه الشركات : 

أرامكو السعودية : أتوقع Nastran لست متأكد سوف أقوم بالسؤال للتأكد 

سابك : لا أعلم ماذا تستخدم ولكنني متأكد من إستخدامها 

صيانة الدفاع الجوي السعودي : لا أعلم عن البرنامج المستخدم 

و أتوقع هناك الكثير من الشركات و سوف أحاول أن أجمع الكثير من الشركات 

أرجوا من الجميع المساعدة لمعرفة الشركات و برامجها 

وشكراً


----------



## ghiathak (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أبحث عن برنامج Finte Element 
لدي نسخة من برامج الـ Cosmos (Motion-Works - Flow works)
لكنها جميعا غير فعالة وتحتاج إلى تسجيل


----------



## almnsori (2 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم صحيح أخي 

هذا النوع يعمل تحت SolidWork ولكن يعيبه أنه لا يحتوي على أنواع من الإليمنت القوية


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لل cosmos يوجد بشكل منفصل, و أيضأ نسخة ملحقة بال solidworks
قد قمت سابقاً بتجربة النسخة الملحقة بال solidworks و وجدتها ضعيفةً جداً من ناحية الخيارات و القدرات المتاحة
لذا يفضل استخدام النسخة الاصلية المنفصلة.

أشكر أخي almnsori على توفير بعض أسماء الشركات, مع تمنياتي بتزويدنا ببعض التطبيقات الفعلية في هذا المجال في هذه الشركات بشكل خاص و في الوطن العربي بشكل عام.

جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## Nedal_Mohamed (13 سبتمبر 2006)

Please somebody help me
I am looking for Cosmos
Please somebody help


----------



## م/محمدحماد (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة لموضوع برنامج finite elemnt هنالك برنامج Ansys و mark والمتعارف علية اكثر هو ansys لكن mark اسهل وافضل فى التعامل على كلام الكتور فى الكلية


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لكلم جميع علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حمودى 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

لسلام عليكم ansys or cosmos يا اخوتى قولوا لى ايهم اكثر شيوعا واستعمالا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (27 يونيو 2007)

شخصيا أفضل ANSYS لتخصصه في المجال لكن له منافيسين ك ABAQUS و غيره 
لكنه أحرز فرقا كبيرا بضمه ل WorkBench الذي يتميز بتسهيلات جمة كما أن تحليلاته معترف بها من قبل منضمات معيارية عالمية


----------



## حمودى 2007 (27 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير وايدكبالانصر والنجاح انشاء الله
سؤالى هو ممكن لو سمحتوا فيه فيديو شرح كيفية عمل برنامج ansys?


----------



## ramdan (28 يونيو 2007)

productique قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نحن في الجامعة نقوم بكتابة البرامج بانفسنا اي نقوم ببرمجة هذه البرامج المستخدمة في الميدان بواسطة لغة fortran . ولكن في الميدان يتم استعمال مجموعة من البرامج من احسنها في رايي sap 2000 و لحد الان لا يوجد في الجزائر من يستخدم مثل هذه البرامج والله اعلم و لكن هناك من يقوم بالبرمجة اي كتابة برنامج بالfortran او غيره حسب طبيعة المشكل.و في رايي هذا يجعل المهندس اكثر براعة و حرية ; و ارجو التعليق...:78:


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يستخدم برنامج SAP2000 في الهندسة المدنية لتحليل الاجهادات و الانفعالات و كذا الانحرافات في المنشآت المعدنية و نحو ذالك. أما في الهندسة الميكانيكية، البرنامج أكثر شيوعا و استخداما، حسب معلوماتي فهو ANSYS و COSMOS . هذا الأخير متوفر حتى في برنامج SOLIDWORKS اذ يمكن تصميم القطع الميكانكية و اجرا التحاليل عليها (الاجهادات و حتى Modal Analysis ) داخل نفس البرنامج. 
أخوكم رمضان


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 يونيو 2007)

بكل فخر ansys


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 يونيو 2007)

والان unigraphic


----------



## ramdan (29 يونيو 2007)

*موقع تعليم برنامج Ansys*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواني الأفاضل، لكل من يرغب في أخذ جرعة و لو يسيرة في ميدان تحليل الاجهادات باستخدام طريقة العناصر المنتهية Finite Element Method المدعمة ببرنامج ANSYS ،أدعوكم لزيارة الموقع التالي:
http://www.ce.utexas.edu/prof/kallivokas/teaching/ANSYS_examples/index.htm​ 
و وفق الله الجميع.
أخوكم رمضان​


----------



## الموحد (23 أغسطس 2007)

Hi all, I just want to know how we can import the 3D drawings from Autocad to Ansys to do some analysis. Thank you very much


----------



## ماجد جلميران (23 أغسطس 2007)

انا اعتقد ان اكثر البرامج استخداما هو Ansys


----------



## نورة هالم (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انا اعمل في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية و بالتحديد تخصص ماكنات كهربائية 
ان الاصل في استخدام هذه البرامج هو الميكانيك لكنها في السنوات الاخيرة عرفت استخداما واسعا في المجالات الكهربائية
انا عمنلت من قبل ببرنامج بسيط اسمه femme و حالايا انا بصدد استخدام ANSYS
اذا اردت ان ارسل لك برنامج femme انا مستعدة كذلك انا مستعدةى لشرح كيفية عمله خاصة في الاستعمالات الكهربائية.


----------



## tariqsamer (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ansys or nastran they are the best program


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (7 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا أعتقد أنه الأكثر أستخداما Ansys ولم كنت في الجامعة كنا نصمم finite element بإستخدام Fortron ​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*ansys*

الأخوة الأفاضل المهندسين بصراحة خالص انا عملت بشركة على اساس اننى سوف اعمل ببرنامج ansys ومن بداية عملى الى ان تركت الشركة لم يعرض عليها اى شغل فى finite element نهائيا يعنى باختصار نحن لا نعمل فى بلدنا العزيز بمثل هذه البرامج


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة لأدراج اى ملف اتوكاد فى ansys فهذا لا يحتاج اى شرح مثله مثل اى برنامج آخر pro-engineer 
solidworks unigraphic artcam وغيرها فالطريقة هى نفسها


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوتى فى الله افضل برنامج فى تحليل الاجهادات هو ansys program


----------



## kshahin (21 ديسمبر 2008)

Abaqus and Anasys are by far the most common "general purpose" finite element softwares used in both industry and academia. In the auto industry, where dynamic problems are of interest, LS Dyna is king (and IMHO, I think LS Dyna is the best for dynamic problems)


----------



## emhdisam (6 يناير 2009)

*about finite element analyses*

i try use sap and pro-mechanical and working model , those program can make fine element analyses with auto mesh for modle


----------



## abo7meed (7 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abo7meed (7 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور يا اخي الكريم بااااارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير.....


----------



## المختار الأبيض (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات و المعلومات القيمة ... أعتقد أن Ansys هو الأفضل و الأكثر استخداما و خاصة في تحليل الإجهادات ...


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

_جزاكم الله كل خير
_


----------



## Ghyas (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا جزيلاااا


----------



## HIADER (8 أكتوبر 2009)

استخدم catia becuse it analyze the static and dynamic system.


----------



## علالي محمد الأمين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

slt tt le monde ma reponse pour mon frère productique les ingenieurs algeriens n'utilisent plus le fortran pour l'analyse en element fini mais plutôt le sap2000 en majorité et quelques autres logiciél tels que robot, tekla et etabs


----------



## Q80_Engineer (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذه البرامج مفيدة للعمل الأكاديمي فقط ................ أما استخدامهم في الحياة العملية فهي مضيعة للوقت هذا الكلام أقوله من واقع خبرة


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (9 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى أخي العزيزQ80_Engineer,

أحترم رأيك كثيراً الذي هو من واقع خبرتك, و لكن للعلم فقط الذي هو أيضاً من واقع خبرتي و عملي و ليس من أي مصدر خارجي فقد قمت بإستخدام هذه البرامج للتحليل الهندسي للمركبات في مراحل التصميم الأولية Design phase, و قد تم تعديلها بناء على النتائج و كانت النتيجة منتج أفضل من ناحية الكفائة و الأمان و القوة, وأيضاً أرخص , و قد قمنا بالتأكد من هذه النتائج واقعيا لدقة تصل إلى +- 5%.
كما أن معظم شركات المركبات العالمية و المنتجات الصناعية الأخرى تستخدم حالياً هذا النوع من التحليل للحصول على مننج أفضل و أرخص و للتقليل من وقت طور التصميمDesign phase لأي منتج جديد, في السيارات مثلاً كان طور التصميم يأخذ 4 أو 5 سنوات تقلصت إلى معدل سنتين أو أقل , و بالتالي توفير كبير جداً في المال.

يوجد العديد من التطبيقات التي أثبتت فعاليتها في هذا العلم و الذي قمت بالعمل و التأكد منها شخصياً في الواقع العملي و الصناعي, في مجال (Static, dynamic, vibration, crash, buckling, fluid dynamics .....)

أنا و الأخوة هنا جاهزون لمناقشة أي من الإستفسارات 
أرجو أن تتقبل رأيي و أشكرك على سعة صدرك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مصر وال finite element


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

Altair HyperWorks
هو برنامج حديث يستخدم للــ Finite Element Analysis
,وهو سهل الاستخدام حسب استخدامي له
واثبت نفسه في عالم الصناعه وبعض المصانع بدأت بأستخدامه 
شركتا جاكوار ولاند روفر للسيارات في بريطانيا حيث دراستي 
يعتمدون عليه في تطوير منتجاتهم الميكانيكيه
وحتى الجامعه التي ادرس بها يدرسون هذا البرنامج كبرنامج رئيسي للـ FEA او FEM
,وهذا رابط الموقع للبرنامج اذا اردتم الاطلاع عليه ومعرفته عن كثب
​http://www.altairhyperworks.co.uk/Default.aspx

اتمنى اني وفقت


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (31 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى الأخ الظفيري,:68:
نعم برنامج ال Hyperworks ممتاز جداً:20:, و هو رقم واحد بلا منازع في مجال ال Pre-processing لتحضير ال Mesh & boundary conditions و أيضاً في مجال Post-proceeding (result viewer).
أما بالنسبة لل solver الخاص به و هو optistruct فهو ما زال بسيط لبعض الحسابات الهندسية و هو عبارة عن برنامج مصغر شبيه جداً ببرنامج Nastran.
و لكن بعد شراء ال Radioss solver قبل عدة سنوات تكون شركة altair قد تقدمت خطوات عديدة ليصبح البرنامج متكامل, علماً بأن radioss هو من أفضل البرامج في حسابات ال crash & explicit dynamics.


----------



## نورس حيدر مصطقى (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ansys , adina, nastran,abaqus,fluent
الاسهل استخدام هو ansys


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس مؤمن 
كلامك صحيح 100 % بخصوص HyperWorks و Radioss
وشكرا على التوضيح .. دمت بارعا


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس مؤمن معذرة على المشاركة المتأخرة
هل مجال الfea عموما يحتاجه السوق المصري
يعني هل هذه التقنية منتشرة ومطلوبة في السوق العربي عموما والمصري خصوصا 
أرجو الإفادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مؤمن (27 فبراير 2010)

أخي أبو الخير المصري,
للأسف لا أعرف عن السوق المصري, لكن على العموم ما زال هذا العلم في بداياته في السوق العربي, و لا أعرف العديد من الشركات العربية التي تستخدم هذا العلم, ربما أخواننا قد يتحفونا ببعض الأسماء في هذا المجال مشكورين.


----------



## ريان-1 (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
البرنامج الافضل برأيي هو 
ansys (fem) وهو برنامج أفضل بكثير من sap2000 بالنسبة لقسم الميكانيك لكونه يتعامل مع كل اقسام الميكانيك وتحليل التصاميم ولكن بالنسبة لقسم المدني sap2000


----------



## الأسكندراني (3 مارس 2010)

استخدام هذه الأدوات الحديثة في التصميم ليست موجودة بشكل كبير في مصر او غيرها من الدول العربية لأننا لا نقوم بالتصميم لمنتجات تحتاج هذه التقنيات لكن بعض الشركات في مصر تستخدم هذه البرامج ولكن عددها محدود جدا


----------



## andalus (29 مايو 2010)

Alsalam Alaikum

In regards to Civil Engineering applications, Ansys is good for reinforced concrete design and soil mechanics however Abaqus is better for composie structures.

Although I like working with Ansys but I just found two weeks ago from a professor of structural engineering that Abaqus has broader applications.


----------

